# Besoin de Ram supplementaire avant Lion?



## kamuel (3 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un Imac 21, je vais donc pouvoir telecharger Lion gratuitement d'ici quelques jours si tout va bien, je voulais donc savoir si il etait necessaire de rajouter de la Ram avant d'installer ce nouvel OS, j'ai actuellement 4Go, je voudrais passer a 8Go. J'ai regarde un peu les prix chez Apple Japan, mais c'est pas donne, et en meme temps, je ne voudrais pas acheter n'importe quoi...


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juillet 2011)

Attends d'installer Lion (après avoir une sauvegarde de tes données); puis travaille avec et tu regarderas dans le Moniteur d'activité si tu swappes bcp ou pas.

So, wait and see


----------



## kamuel (3 Juillet 2011)

C'est ce que je vais faire oui


----------



## SilverCore (3 Juillet 2011)

Personnellement j'ai juste 2 go de ram et la version GM tourne très bien donc avec 4go cela sera sans problème


----------

